# Aporte: Programador JDM Plus



## XandroX (Jul 29, 2009)

Programador JDM Plus para PIC y Memorias

Continuando con el equipamiento para nuestro laboratorio, en esta oportunidad les presentamos una herramienta muy útil a la hora de trabajar con Microcontroladores.

Se trata de el JDM Plus, un programador para PICs y memorias, basado en el popular JDM (http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic.htm).

Este articulo presenta una descripción de las características del programador, su forma de uso y presentamos además, el diseño de los PCB, en su formato simple faz y doble faz, ambos muy faciles de llevar a cabo.



*Características del programador*


• Soporta PICs de 8, 18, 28 y 40 pines de programación serial
• Soporta Memorias EEPROM I2C
• Soporta Memorias MicroWire de las líneas 93C, 59C y 35C
• Posee conector de programación IN-Circuit (ICSP) y led de actividad
• Conexión directa a PC a través del puerto serie
• No necesita alimentación externa, la toma desde el mismo puerto de la PC
• No es compatible con adaptadores USB – serie o similares
• No soporta dispositivos de programación paralela

Nota: Debido a la baja potencia presente en los puertos de las notebooks puede que este programador no funcione en ella



*[EDIT]: Nota importante: Las imagenes de los PCB de simple y doble faz que se encuentran adjuntos, no estan a escala, no es ninguna garantia que salgan bien, si necesitan los diagramas a escala, listos para hacer la placa, pasen por la Zona de descarga de Electronic Design (http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/)*


----------



## XandroX (Jul 29, 2009)

*Software de programación*

Este programador es compatible con cualquier software de programación que permita la utilización de programadores con conexión a puerto serie del tipo JDM.

Los más recomendados para utilizar con este programador son el ICProg y el WinPic800 debido a que son los que pueden programar una mayor cantidad de dispositivos.



*Precauciones y advertencias*


Los PIC’s son sensibles a las descargas electrostáticas, asegúrese de haberse descargado usted y su entorno antes de manipular el integrado.

Verifique que todos los pines se alinean correctamente en el zócalo del programador y luego inserte el chip cuidadosamente (las patitas del chip se rompen fácilmente). Si realiza tareas de desarrollo que implican frecuentes reprogramaciones puede ser buena idea utilizar un zócalo de transporte para proteger al PIC. Asegúrese que el programador se encuentra correctamente configurado según el dispositivo a programar.

Tenga cuidado en donde deja apoyado el programador ya que el contacto con superficies metálicas pueden dañar el programador y/o puerto de la PC

Nunca coloque o quite un dispositivo del zócalo del programador mientras se esté programando o leyendo, ni cuando el led de actividad esté encendido. Tampoco coloque varios dispositivos a la vez para programar.

Al utilizar el conector IN-Circuit, tenga en cuenta que en el circuito en donde se encuentra el microcontrolador, el pin de MCLR NO DEBE estar conectado directamente a VCC ya que el programador eleva la señal de MCLR hasta los 13V para entrar en modo de programación. Si no verifica esto puede el programador y/o microcontrolador.

No trate de utilizar el programador en dispositivos que no están en la lista antes dicha; el uso incorrecto puede ocasionar un daño permanente en el programador y/o dispositivo.


Nota: Adjunto esquemas y PCBs



*Fuente:*

*Basado en Manual de usuario del JDM Plus, RdSS Equipos Electrónicos*

Para ver el articulo con muchos mas detalles visita: http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/jdm_plus
Encontraras otras cosas de interes en: http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing


----------



## electroandres (Jul 29, 2009)

Ya que estan con el programador JDM, les queria mostrar el JDMD, yo ya lo hice y anda como un caño.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm#programador_jdmd
espero que les guste


----------



## XandroX (Jul 29, 2009)

Si, yo tambien hice ese, lo tenias como JMD no mas, esta en la pagina esta: http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic.htm es la wev del diseñador original del JDM, el plus vendria a ser como el update, porque soporta mas modelos de pic y memorias


----------



## sony (Jul 29, 2009)

gracias muy buenos aportes


----------



## burren (Jul 29, 2009)

saludos a todos es un programador muy bueno yo lo use hace años pero luego lo pase a un amigo, solo tengo una pregunta alguien lo a probado con un adaptador de usb a db9 (serial) creen que funcionaria, esto por que las computadoras en la actualidad ya casi no manejan el puerto serial y por comodidad me parece que seria algo bueno saludos y ojala alguien me pueda sacar de la duda.


----------



## XandroX (Jul 29, 2009)

XandroX dijo:
			
		

> • No es compatible con adaptadores USB – serie o similares



No, este programador no esta preparado para funcionar con adaptadores usd-serie, para eso habria que armarce alguno que ya tenga comunicacion por usb directamente. Ahora no lo tengo a mano, pero conosco un par de programadores usb, despues cuando lo encuentre los paso por aca

Saludos


----------



## gtec (Ago 1, 2009)

Excelente aporte XandroX, lo hice y funciona bárbaro. Gracias! Saludos!


----------



## LisoPic (Ago 1, 2009)

Buen dato.. funciona de 10... muy cheto queda el doble faz.


----------



## XandroX (Ago 2, 2009)

Recuerden, a los que vean este post, que las imagenes de los pcb, tanto de simple faz, como el de doble faz, no estan a escala ni tampoco estan en la mejor resolucion para imprimirlos y realizar la placa de circuito impreso.
Por eso, los diagramas de mejor calidad se encuentran presentes en mi pagina, Electronic Design: 
http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/ en la zona de descargas
Saludos


----------



## jesus112233 (Ago 9, 2009)

con respecto a VPP first, que se utiliza en pic's que poseen oscilador interno, como anda el JDM Plus?

recuerden que estos pic's la primera vez que se programan no presentan problemas, pero si se activa el oscilador interno, la segunda vez no se van a poder programar, ya que primero se activa Vdd y el pic entra a ejecutar el programa principal


----------



## gtec (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola Jesus112233, yo principalmente trabajo con el PIC16LF88,  con el 12F675, ambos con oscilador interno y nunca tuve problemas. Aparte de ellos tambien he trabajo con el 16F676, 16F877, 16F84 y todos funcionan perfecto. Saludos


----------



## cryingwolf (Sep 8, 2009)

eso mismo iba a preguntar yo. el JDM por lo que estube leyendo tiene ese problema. la primera vez todo ok pero despues ni bien lo conectas empieza a correr el programa y no entra a modo de programacion.

por eso queria saber si este programador hace lo mismo. tambien vi muchos por puerto paralelo y creo que con oscilador con cristal (no estoy seguro donde vi eso)

igualmente vi que se vendia por 60 pesos (argentina) un programador serie y es casi identico a este. (no digo igual porque no se en que se diferencia pero debe ser el mismo con los mismos componentes)

lo voy a armar y pruebo.
saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## alexescalo (Oct 14, 2009)

gtec,, una pergunta yo quiero trabajar con el 12f675, este tiene oscilador interno, pero tu no has tenido problema como dices  pero con este programador jdm plus ya lo probaste?,, agradeceria muxo tu comentario,, nos vemos


----------



## XandroX (Oct 14, 2009)

alexescalo dijo:


> gtec,, una pergunta yo quiero trabajar con el 12f675, este tiene oscilador interno, pero tu no has tenido problema como dices  pero con este programador jdm plus ya lo probaste?,, agradeceria muxo tu comentario,, nos vemos




Hola alexescalo, este programador trabaja a la perfeccion con el 12F675 y no presento ningun problema las veces que lo use yo, podes estar tranquilo, que no deberias tener ningun problema, cualquier cosa nos comentas

Saludos


----------



## edmundo2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

gracias por el aporte muy bueno voy a realiza uno y quemar pic's jejejejeje


----------



## nolo313 (Oct 22, 2009)

gtec dijo:


> Excelente aporte XandroX, lo hice y funciona bárbaro. Gracias! Saludos!


En serio que lo has hecho y funciona bien?? porque yo lo montado y me da el tipico error de 0000h en el ic prog. Lei en un foro que en el pcb de simple cara falta la conexion entre el negativo de los condensadores y el anodo del zener de 5,1 v, lo he corregido y me sigue dando error al programar. Alguien le ha encontrado algun otro fallo al pcb??. 
Ayuda por favor que llevo unos dias investigando y no encuentro nada.
gracias


----------



## gtec (Oct 22, 2009)

nolo313 dijo:


> En serio que lo has hecho y funciona bien?? porque yo lo montado y me da el tipico error de 0000h en el ic prog. Lei en un foro que en el pcb de simple cara falta la conexion entre el negativo de los condensadores y el anodo del zener de 5,1 v, lo he corregido y me sigue dando error al programar. Alguien le ha encontrado algun otro fallo al pcb??.
> Ayuda por favor que llevo unos dias investigando y no encuentro nada.
> gracias


 
Hola, si yo he realizado el que esta en doble faz, practicamente todos los dias lo uso, generalmente programo PIC16F88, PIC16F877, PIC12F675 y PIC16F676, con ninguno tuve problemas.
Trata de asegurarte de no estar grabando con proteccion de código, ya que si no, al intentar verificar la programacion no puede leer. Sinó revisa bien los componentes del circuito y síguelo atendiendo al esquemático. Saludos!


----------



## XandroX (Oct 22, 2009)

exactamente!, podes hacer lo que te dice gtec, ademas, proba utilizar otro programa aparte del ic-prog, te recomiendo el winpic800 es basicamente igual al ic-prog, pero tiene algunas utilidades mas, como por ejemplo la deteccion del dispositivo, cuando activas esa opcion podes verificar que el programador funciona si detecta correctamente el modelo de pic que estas usando.
Tambien podes probar con otro pic para verificar que no esta quemado o dañado el que estas usando

Saludos!


----------



## nolo313 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok ya si que va bien, era problema del pic que le conectaba. Pero la conexion de los negativos de los condensadores al anodo del zener no esta en la pcb a simple faz, asi que el que lo vaya a hacer con esta pcb que se la ponga.


----------



## machiu (Nov 4, 2009)

nolo313 dijo:


> Ok ya si que va bien, era problema del pic que le conectaba. Pero la conexion de los negativos de los condensadores al anodo del zener no esta en la pcb a simple faz, asi que el que lo vaya a hacer con esta pcb que se la ponga.



Corregiste el Pcb? lo podes postear? x q me interezaria armarlo


----------



## nolo313 (Nov 17, 2009)

Aqui teneis lo que hay que corregir en el pcb a simple faz, os lo he señalado con el paint. Es solo conectar negativo de uno de los condensadores al zener, que en el esquema si esta bien pero en la pcb no.
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9299/dibujoym.jpg


----------



## none0 (Dic 6, 2009)

yo lo arme, lo probe con un picf1684a y funciona muy bien.
Si le interesa a alguno pidan que les mando el archivo del pcb wizard con el cambio que dijieron arriba
Saludos


----------



## none0 (Dic 12, 2009)

aca les envio el archivo del pcb wizard.
Espero les sea util

Saludos


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 12, 2009)

Che tal vez alguno me puede ayudar. Yo hice un programado, el Quark Pro de SAber electronica y tambien esta basado en el JMD, es decir es casi el mismo circuito. Pero no me anda, los leds encienden y todo pero cuando programo con el ICprog me tira el error de verificacion 0x0000h. No lo puedo solucionar probe un monton de cosas y no anda. 

Puede ser que el puerto serie no tenga suficente capacidad de corriente??

Bueno igual creo que voy a hacer uno para puerto paralelo y fuente externa.

Saludos, si alguien tiene algun consejo se los agradesco. Suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2009)

ElTallercito dijo:


> ......me tira el error de verificacion 0x0000h. No lo puedo solucionar probe un monton de cosas y no anda. ......



Si hubieras empleado el Buscador habrías encontrado esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-programas-diferente-t-20-programador-19874/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/icprog-windows-xp-dolor-cabeza-6383/


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 12, 2009)

Jajaj tenes razon fogonazo, me olvide de aclarar que busque en el foro y tambien por toda la internet y no lo pude solucionar. Tal vez alguna me tiraba algo que no haya leido antes. jaja. 

Pido disculpas por mi error.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 12, 2009)

hola quisiera hacer el ultimo programador que postiaron pero cuales son los didos,capacitores,resistencias y transistores 
el programado es el none0
en una pagina de hay dice la lista pero en el pcb no se espesifican bien
no me queda claro hay componentes no especificados como diodos resistencias los valores stan maso menos y algun  modelos estan pero su posicion el la placa no 

saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

uhh listo busque y pude encontrar todo http://938986347128559290-a-1802744...NPNBJymqfVt5NVnux1C6LDsaKZQwo=&attredirects=1
 se especifica todo bien


saludos.


----------



## XandroX (Dic 15, 2009)

Si, esta todo especificado en mi pagina jeje
Que bueno que a muchos le haya servido este programador

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

muchas gracias recien llego de comprar los componentes pero por que el icsp tiene 6 pines y no 5 como es abitualmente??

saludos.


----------



## XandroX (Dic 15, 2009)

El 6to pin que figura como PGM es para programacion en bajo voltaje, ese pin por lo general no se usa, todos los demas si

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 15, 2009)

okgracias por todo


----------



## Sirpool (Feb 23, 2010)

hola soy nuevo aqui en el foro.
yo tambien hice el programador que publican aqui y no me sale, creo que hice mal las conexiones, si alguien tiene el archivo en algun programa podria mandarmelo a pool.tasayco@gmail.com por favor gracias


----------



## XandroX (Feb 23, 2010)

Sirpool dijo:


> hola soy nuevo aqui en el foro.
> yo tambien hice el programador que publican aqui y no me sale, creo que hice mal las conexiones, si alguien tiene el archivo en algun programa podria mandarmelo a pool.tasayco@gmail.com por favor gracias



Al principio del post, esta toda la info y tambien figura de donde podes sacar los esquemas, leelo por favor! saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Feb 23, 2010)

Sirpool dijo:


> hola soy nuevo aqui en el foro.
> yo tambien hice el programador que publican aqui y no me sale, creo que hice mal las conexiones, si alguien tiene el archivo en algun programa podria mandarmelo a pool.tasayco@gmail.com por favor gracias



hola en el mensaje https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/#post229639 esta el pcb del programdor solo debes bajarte el programa (PCB wizard) y el pcb ya lo hice y anda bien despues subo fotos 

saludos.

pd cualquier duda ponla sobre este tema ponla aqui y no por msn o mensajes privados de esta manera al proximo que se le presente la duda podra solucionar viendo el tema


----------



## machiu (Mar 18, 2010)

Una preguntita mas, el cable serie, se hace derecho pin a pin no? ej: p1macho - p1hembra p2macho - p2hembra ...etc. Salu2 y gracias


----------



## XandroX (Mar 19, 2010)

machiu dijo:


> Una preguntita mas, el cable serie, se hace derecho pin a pin no? ej: p1macho - p1hembra p2macho - p2hembra ...etc. Salu2 y gracias




si, es pin a pin simplemente

Saludos


----------



## nolo313 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola alguno a probado a programar ,con el JDM plus, los 16f886 que son los sustitutos de los 16f876? En el datasheet ponen que usan los mismos pines para programarlos.
Lo que si he visto es que el IC prog no los soporta, habria que usar Winpic800?


----------



## XandroX (Mar 24, 2010)

si, el jdm plus te permite programas ambos pics qeu mencionas, sin ningun problema, y si el ic prog no lo soporta, podes usar sin dramas el winpic800, incluso para mi es mejor el winpic800, ya que tiene algunas funciones que el otro no

Saludos y disculpa la demora


----------



## nolo313 (Abr 26, 2010)

XandroX dijo:


> si, el jdm plus te permite programas ambos pics qeu mencionas, sin ningun problema, y si el ic prog no lo soporta, podes usar sin dramas el winpic800, incluso para mi es mejor el winpic800, ya que tiene algunas funciones que el otro no
> 
> Saludos y disculpa la demora



Hola, me he pillao el 16f886 y al seleccionarlo en el winpic800 me aparece el nombre en gris como que no me lo reconoce el jdm. Hay alguna solucion?

Gracias


----------



## digisk8 (Abr 28, 2010)

hola, me he topado con 2 errores, priviligied instruction y error de verificacion en direccion 0000h, la primera lo resolvi cambiandolo al modo de compatibilidad desde las propiedades, lo segundo me sigue dando error, me pueden ayudar?? he estado haciendo todo tipo de programadores ninguno me ha funcionado bien, me pueden decir que tengo que activar y desactivarle al software (IC-PROG) por favor!!

gracias..
saludos.


----------



## arias887 (May 1, 2010)

@XandroX...

como estas...

construy el jdm plus y me funciona bien con el IC-PROG, pero con WinPic800 no eh podidi programar...
ambos programas son de ultima version...
necesito programar un 18F2550 y el problema es que el IC-Prog no lo soporta, pero el WinPic800 si...
las configuraciones las tengo puestas tal y como dice el mamual del JDM Plus y nada....

¿Que sera...?

toi tiste    ....

gracias a todos desde ya...


----------



## XandroX (May 1, 2010)

nolo313 dijo:


> Hola, me he pillao el 16f886 y al seleccionarlo en el winpic800 me aparece el nombre en gris como que no me lo reconoce el jdm. Hay alguna solucion?
> 
> Gracias



Vamos por parte.....

El winpic800 soporta ese pic, pero no con el jdm, es como que el programa cree que el jdm no soporta, pero no es asi, el jdm puede grabar el pic16f886. Lo que te propongo es que pruebes algun otro programa grabador, que hay mucho mas, pero ahora no me acuerdo ningun nombre



> hola, me he topado con 2 errores, priviligied instruction y error de  verificacion en direccion 0000h, la primera lo resolvi cambiandolo al  modo de compatibilidad desde las propiedades, lo segundo me sigue dando  error, me pueden ayudar?? he estado haciendo todo tipo de programadores  ninguno me ha funcionado bien, me pueden decir que tengo que activar y  desactivarle al software (IC-PROG) por favor!!


El error 0000h creo que es el tipico error de verificacion, si mal no recuerdo, pasa cuando una proteccion de codigo, que el programa intenta leer lo recien grabado para verificarlo y encuentra la proteccion de codigo y no lo puede hacer, entonces tira ese error (si mal no recuerdo)

Algo mas de info: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/




> @XandroX...
> 
> como estas...
> 
> ...


Que configuraciones las tenes tal cual como dice el manual del JDM Plus???? las del Ic-Prog?? 
Un amigo grabo el pic18f2550 con el winpic800 y no tubo ningun problema, revisa los manuales del winpic800 o revisa si esta bien construido tu jdm, podrias probar con algun pic de gama mas baja y ver si funciona bien tu programador


----------



## arias887 (May 3, 2010)

XandroX...

Las configuraciones del WinPic800 que solo dice escojer el tipo de quemador
--->JDM Programer --->COM1 --->Auto...

El IC-PROG no soprota el 18F2550...
y he quemado el 16F84A sin ningun problema...

El WinPic800 es el que lo soporta, y me sale el codigo de error de escritura 0000....
al empezar a programar, incluso para el 16F84A....

 ...


----------



## nolo313 (May 5, 2010)

XandroX dijo:


> Vamos por parte.....
> 
> El winpic800 soporta ese pic, pero no con el jdm, es como que el programa cree que el jdm no soporta, pero no es asi, el jdm puede grabar el pic16f886. Lo que te propongo es que pruebes algun otro programa grabador, que hay mucho mas, pero ahora no me acuerdo ningun nombre



OK gracias el picpgm si que los graba


----------



## FRYCK (May 5, 2010)

Hola  a todos  en esta  pagina  hay  un  muy   buen  programador  de estos jdm programer  funciona  muy bien  http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html   lo unico  que me  pareció    malo es que  para programar los microcontrolador   pic 18f4550  y otros de 40 pines con modulo usb  toca  aislar los  dos pines usb  para proteger este  puerto pero de resto  es  muy   bueno saludos


----------



## misterlee (May 21, 2010)

ElTallercito dijo:


> Che tal vez alguno me puede ayudar. Yo hice un programado, el Quark Pro de SAber electronica y tambien esta basado en el JMD, es decir es casi el mismo circuito. Pero no me anda, los leds encienden y todo pero cuando programo con el ICprog me tira el error de verificacion 0x0000h. No lo puedo solucionar probe un monton de cosas y no anda.
> 
> Puede ser que el puerto serie no tenga suficente capacidad de corriente??
> 
> ...



por favor checa si tus capacitores estan bien, yo tengo el programador y nunca me ha dado problemas hasta una ocacion que no grababa y descubri que un capacitor estaba mal, los pics 16f84 y 16f877 se graban o queman,  bien bueno tambien en oaciones batallaba al grabar el 16f628 pero si lo graba tambien. suerte


----------



## Kenzox13 (May 28, 2010)

Hola chicos, recien termine el montaje de mi programador pero haro tengo una duda. ¿Que tipo de cable rs232 usa? la cuestion es que tengo dos cables y no se cual de ellos vale (adjunto imagen)

Y otra duda que tengo es la colocacion de los pics en el programador (8 y 18 pines) pues la parte de los componentes creo no esta bien colocada, almenos la colocacion de estos pics (adjunto imagen)

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## digisk8 (May 31, 2010)

hola!
primero que nada para saber que cable rs232 debes usar, debes ver que tipo de rs232 le colocaste a tu placa, si es hembra el que le colocaste, necesitas un cable que tenga hembra en un extremo y macho en el otro, ya que el hembra lo colocas a la PC (que por lo regular traen el RS232 macho) y el macho del otro extremo a tu placa.

para verificar donde colocar los PICs debiste revisar el articulo que XandroX puso al principio de este tema. 
aqui te dejo el link del pdf.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&p...VjdHJvbmljZGVzaW5nfGd4OjFlMGYwMGRiMjYyY2IyNGQ

espero te haya ayudado en algo. 

cuidate.


----------



## Kenzox13 (Jun 1, 2010)

digisk8 dijo:


> hola!
> primero que nada para saber que cable rs232 debes usar, debes ver que tipo de rs232 le colocaste a tu placa, si es hembra el que le colocaste, necesitas un cable que tenga hembra en un extremo y macho en el otro, ya que el hembra lo colocas a la PC (que por lo regular traen el RS232 macho) y el macho del otro extremo a tu placa.
> 
> para verificar donde colocar los PICs debiste revisar el articulo que XandroX puso al principio de este tema.
> ...


Lo primero, gracias.
Efectivamente nada tiene que ver lo que sale el el doc or pdf que con las marcas de insolacion (estan mas retrasadas).
Respecto al cable rs232 son macho los dos (igual Pc que en programador) peo tengo dos cablas asi en casa y mi duda que cada uno lleva los pines distintos a otro de hay que no sepa cual es el rs232 bueno.


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 1, 2010)

hola de nuevo, 
bueno, creo que no me di a entender muy bien.

la salida RS232 que trae la PC es macho (por lo menos en mi caso), y en el diseño del PCB de XandroX el db9 que debes utilizar es un hembra, para que se pueda conectar directamente a la PC (por decirlo asi) sin necesidad de cables. 

si lo que queres es una "extension" unicamente hace tu propio cable con el db9 hembra en un extremo y el macho en otro extremo, pin a pin, esto quiere decir (como lo explica el articulo del pdf) que pongas el pin1 del macho con el pin1 del hembra, etc., etc.  entonces despues ya colocas tu cable en el extremo del hembra a la PC y del extremo del macho a tu programador (placa). 

usaste el diseño de XandroX?? o fue tu propio diseño..?? 

si podes adjunta fotos de tu placa asi te puedo entender mas y explicarte mejor.

espero te sirva de algo esto.

cuidate


----------



## shanta (Jun 9, 2010)

aqui dejo un videito del programador funcionando es el programador de simple faz y coloque el puente que suguieren y funciono correctamente  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7V2PsYS0bk

PD:NO se rian porfa


----------



## HADES (Jun 9, 2010)

FRYCK dijo:


> Hola  a todos  en esta  pagina  hay  un  muy   buen  programador  de estos jdm programer  funciona  muy bien  http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/pg5v2.html   lo unico  que me  pareció    malo es que  para programar los microcontrolador   pic 18f4550  y otros de 40 pines con modulo usb  toca  aislar los  dos pines usb  para proteger este  puerto pero de resto  es  muy   bueno saludos




Si ese programador lo tengo y Tambien Recuerdo que hay una version con Fets y una alternativa con BJT que es la que posteas!

Bueno salu2!


----------



## XandroX (Jun 9, 2010)

shanta dijo:


> aqui dejo un videito del programador funcionando es el programador de simple faz y coloque el puente que suguieren y funciono correctamente
> 
> PD:NO se rian porfa




Muy bueno el videito, para poder ver que realmente el programador funciona de manera correcta!! Buen aporte!! 

P.D: Gracias por mencionar mi pagina


----------



## shanta (Jun 9, 2010)

pues de nada se hace lo que se puede


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 9, 2010)

excelente video! yo tambn lo hice y funciona correctamente. he programado 16f877a, 16f84a y 12f675 no me ha dado problema. 

que bueno que lo posteas. saludos.


----------



## andresdeluis (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola yo lo estoy armando al programador queria consultar si hay algun problema si coloco diodos 1n4007 en cambio de los 1n4004, por lo que he leido en los datasheet de los 2 diodos la unica diferencia es en la VRRM, VRSM y VR(RMS), creeria q no igual pregunto.
Saludos


----------



## digisk8 (Jul 1, 2010)

es lo mismo del 1n4001 al 1n4008.. lo unico que cambia es lo que decis. pero no causa ni modifica nada en el circuito.


----------



## eltorvic (Ago 24, 2010)

hey ayuda hice el quak pro con las modificaciones de los diodos y tambien hice el jmd plus y todos dos programadores me votan el mismo error de verificacion que puede ser ayudeme porfa


----------



## XandroX (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola, podrias dar un poco mas detalles de tu problema?? Pero apuesto a que podria ser que estas activando el "code protect" y cuando quiere verificar el ICProg (o el programa que estes usando) no puede leer el micro


----------



## eltorvic (Ago 25, 2010)

hola compañeros  hice el programador jdm simple  y me sale el mismo erro que con el quark pro que tambien hice el erro es 0000h al verificar la programacion si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradesco soy nuevo en esto y quiciera programar un pic 16f628a y no eh podido crei que era el pic y compre otro y tampoco gracias

hola no las configuraciones del icpro y winpic800 son como lo dicen esta todo bien pero me sale el erro de verificacion 0000h tengo los dos programadores el tuyo y el quark pro 2 y nada no me programa


----------



## XandroX (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola, podrias mirar un poco este otro post y ver si podes solucionar tu problema asi

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/


----------



## eltorvic (Ago 25, 2010)

ya ice todo  eso  y nada me sale el mismo error 000h que puede ser

estoy tratando de programar el pic 16f628a para las luces pwm 8 led


----------



## Meta (Ago 25, 2010)

eltorvic dijo:


> ya ice todo  eso  y nada me sale el mismo error 000h que puede ser
> 
> estoy tratando de programar el pic 16f628a para las luces pwm 8 led



En este manual te lo explica.

Ver manual Ic-Prog.

Saludo.


----------



## eltorvic (Ago 26, 2010)

gracias pro el manula ya lo revice todo hice lo que dice hay y nada  sigue el mismo error 0000h sera el programador de pic que esta malo por que yo imprimi la que tiene xandrox a escala en su pagina y la pase ala vaquela pero al momento de montarle los maeriales que no se podia por que quedavan alreves todo  xandro echale un vistaso a los pdf que tines en tu pagina salen mal al mometo de plancharlos en la vaquela. hey entonces que puedo hacer tengo todo el circuito echo y solo me falta montar el pic y no he podico programarlo que puedo hacer !!!!!!!

alquien que me de un programador que este funcionando  para armalo que sea de puerto serial com 
para hacerlo y mirar  ya he echo dos y nada el jmd plus y el quark pro  con todas sus correcciones y he provado el cambel y todo y nada.

xandrox tu que eres el dueño del proyecto dime como mido los voltages de el programador con el tester o como pruebo el pic para ver si he contado con la suerte de que los dos pic que compre esten malo o que


----------



## XandroX (Ago 26, 2010)

El JDM Plus funciona a la perfeccion, a muchos usuarios de aca les funciono, y los pdf que estan en la pagina estan bien, es tarea tuya controlar que esten del lado correcto al momento de plancharlos.
Y la verdad que nunca medi las tensiones para poder decirte cual tension debes tener en cada punto


----------



## eltorvic (Ago 26, 2010)

ok gracia. osea ami es el unico que no le funciona niguno ? que sera ya prove los cables el puerto com todo y me da el mismo error  quien me prodra ayudar me urge programar ese pic 16f628a tengo dos y todos  dos dan el mismo error


----------



## Arthas (Ago 26, 2010)

que mas amigo xandros hice el jdm plus simple de tu pagina y no programa el pic 16f628a 
que sera ese problemas ademas me sale un error de 000h y no programa si sabes algo de este problemas. ya revise los componentes y estan bien ademas en puente del diodo con el condensador y el programa configurado como esta el manuel. corrijeme

saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2010)

EL TE20x m eprograma el 16F88. El 16F628A no lo he probado.


----------



## Arthas (Ago 26, 2010)

compañeros cuando coloco el pic en el zocket y al programa winpic le doy detectar dispositvo me sale desconocido es como si no lee al pic que sera ese error si alguien le ha salido asi denme una ayuda a ver si puedo programar el pic 16f628a


----------



## XandroX (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola, estas seguro que tu pic no esta quemado???? porque si dicen mas arriba que ya sigueron los manuales que les pasaron y siguen teniendo ese error....es muy probable que este quemado el pic.
O tambien puede ser que la tension del puerto no esta siendo suficiente para entrar en modo programacion.
Buscate un pic que estes seguro que no este quemado y trata de leerlo


----------



## digisk8 (Ago 26, 2010)

ya probaste en otra pc..?? el ic-prog tiene una opcion de "prueba de hardware", conectas el programador y luego seleccionas esta opcion, te salen 5 o 4 casillas de salida (no recuerdo bien) y 1 de entrada cuando marcas el MCLR tiene ke autoseleccionarse la casilla de "data in" (no recuerdo bien si asi dice, pero es la unica casilla del lado derecho de la ventana) si esto sucede, el programa si esta detectando tu programador, de lo contrario no lo esta detectando y puede ser que este mal construido el programador.

para plancharlo en la vaquelita, tiene que ser la cara de BottomNormal, NO BOTTOMMIRROR, porque la de bottommirror es solo para tomar de muestra de como va a quedar o si te atreves a copiarlo a mano, pero tiene que ser la de bottom normal.

instalaste el ic-prog version d, es la que yo utilizo y segun lei en algun lado este es el compatible con este programador.

descargaste el driver? icprog.sys?? lo guardaste en la misma carpeta del ejecutable???

estos pueden ser los posibles problemas. (por lo menos los que me dio a mi)
espero te sirva esto.

saludos desde Guatemala.


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2010)

Prueba con WinPic800.

Ver manual WinPic800.

Saludo.


----------



## eltorvic (Ago 27, 2010)

Ya pude programar el pic  no sé qué era lo que pasaba  con el computador mío y el de un amigo que fue donde se probó el programador de pic  Todos dos como que están mal de tensión
Pero lo probé en otro y si funciono muy bien 
Gracias a todos por ayudarme   le agradezco de antemano


----------



## willynovi (Ago 27, 2010)

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> XandroX...
> 
> Las configuraciones del WinPic800 que solo dice escojer el tipo de quemador
> --->JDM Programer --->COM1 --->Auto...
> ...



Hola Jhon Alejandro, espero que hallas podido solucionar tu problema, pero en caso de que alguien tenga algo similar, yo he logrado que el WinPic800 me detecte el 18F2455,2550,4455 y 4550 con una resistencia en serie entre programador y PIC de 100 ohm al pin PGC (RB6).


----------



## arias887 (Abr 13, 2011)

*No dejen morir ese posssssssstt!!!!!!!
Nooooooooo!!!!!

*******************************************************************
*Soy el antes llamado [Jhon Alejandro Arias M.]...

De antemano podo disculpas por averme olvidado de este post...

Y les cuento que este quemador serial (JDM Plus) ya lo tengo terminado, listo y funcionando desde hace mucho, esn estos dias subo las fotos y los PCB para que los miren...
******************************************************************
*


----------



## arias887 (Abr 13, 2011)

Bueno, aca le dejo las fotos, esquematico y PCB del quemador JDM Plus...

Es este mismo [ http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/ ]  pero el esquematico lo pase al proteus e hice el PCB en base ese...

La distancia entre PCB y PCB en los PDF es igual a 1.27mm, suficiente como para que la segueta corte sin problema alguno...


----------



## satic (May 16, 2011)

Hola algien podria decirme como poner el pic 12c508 de 8 patas.

en el jdmd que monte de esta pagina.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm#programador_jdmd

¿o no se puede este pic?


----------



## XandroX (May 16, 2011)

Si no me equivoco, mirando el esquema del programador que pusiste, deberias ponerlo de la siguiente manera: el pin 1 de tu micro con el pin 1 del zocalo y lo demas va solo. Por favor, fijate que lo que acabo de decir sea correcto, por las dudas. Que alguien me corriga si no es asi. De todas formas, no me responsabilizo si le pasa algo al micro


----------



## arias887 (May 16, 2011)

satic dijo:


> Hola algien podria decirme como poner el pic 12c508 de 8 patas.
> 
> en el jdmd que monte de esta pagina.
> 
> ...



El JDM Plus que postea el amigo XandroX si lo soporta....
Entra  este link y lo veras...

http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/jdm_plus

Ese es el mismo que yo monte y funciona de 10, no lo he ensayado el tu pic pero demas que si lo progama...


----------



## satic (May 17, 2011)

Ok gracias por la aclaracion.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lo veo bastante bien, pero me podrian presentar la lista de componentes?, no la encuentro por ningun lado :s.

Gracias


----------



## XandroX (Jul 3, 2011)

Rage10 dijo:


> Lo veo bastante bien, pero me podrian presentar la lista de componentes?, no la encuentro por ningun lado :s.
> 
> Gracias



Para ver el articulo con muchos mas detalles visita: http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/jdm_plus

en esa pagina estan todos los esquemas, no esta explicitamente la lista de componentes, pero los valores de resistencias, capacitores, diodos, etc son los que figuran en el esquematicos, porque no son muchos los componentes


----------



## Lilbebo (Jul 19, 2011)

El esquema incluye jumpers o algo parecido?


----------



## XandroX (Jul 19, 2011)

el programador no lleva ningun jumper ni ningun puente, lo que se ve en el esquematico es lo que lleva
Saludos


----------



## Lilbebo (Jul 19, 2011)

Gracias por responder, pero al principio del tema vi que algunos usuarios mencionaron que en el PCB faltaban unas conexiones...


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 16, 2011)

Estoy pensando en comprar _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-66734245-tarjeta-serial-para-laptop-expresscard-express-card-rs232-_JM_ solo que no se si funcione muy bien con el circuito simple que pones ya que dices que algunas laptops no le dan suficiente poder, en caso de que no ¿habrá alguna forma de adaptarle un regulador para la corriente externa?
lo pienso usar con un PIC16F628A-I/P principalmente pero por el costo del programador USB puedo fabricar este y comprar el adaptador para mi laptop lo que me seria más útil.


----------



## XandroX (Ago 16, 2011)

puede buscar por internet, hay varios esquemas de programadores usb para pic, como el ICD2 o el PicKit2, unos amigos los armaron y funcionan muy bien


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 22, 2011)

Arias el esquema que subiste en pdf esta mal, los pines 6-8 van a vcc;el tuyo esta 2-4 a vcc.
pero el pcb esta bien fíjate o me equivoco te adjunto el esquema que esta en la primera intervención de este tema


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 23, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Bueno, aca le dejo las fotos, esquematico y PCB del quemador JDM Plus...
> 
> Es este mismo [ http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/ ]  pero el esquematico lo pase al proteus e hice el PCB en base ese...
> 
> La distancia entre PCB y PCB en los PDF es igual a 1.27mm, suficiente como para que la segueta corte sin problema alguno...


una consulta de cuanto por cuanto es el pcb que posteaste porfa en milimetros
yo lo medi y me da algo de 113.xmm  por 31.xmm
no ledoy al balor exacto podrias decirme cuanto es exactamente


----------



## arias887 (Sep 11, 2011)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Arias el esquema que subiste en pdf esta mal, los pines 6-8 van a vcc;el tuyo esta 2-4 a vcc.
> pero el pcb esta bien fíjate o me equivoco te adjunto el esquema que esta en la primera intervención de este tema


Disculpa, pero no te entiendo...


SERGIOD dijo:


> una consulta de cuanto por cuanto es el pcb que posteaste porfa en milimetros
> yo lo medi y me da algo de 113.xmm  por 31.xmm
> no ledoy al balor exacto podrias decirme cuanto es exactamente


Mide 116.84x33.02 [mm]...
sin contar lo que sobresale del DB15...


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 13, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Disculpa, pero no te entiendo...
> 
> Mide 116.84x33.02 [mm]...
> sin contar lo que sobresale del DB15...


Gracias arias por responder voy a reimprimir entonces


----------



## arias887 (Oct 23, 2011)

Perdon... DB9...
 ...


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 23, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Perdon... DB9...
> ...



no entiendo


----------



## mauu (Oct 28, 2011)

La ficha se llama DB9 no DB15.
Voy a hacer el circuito, espero que ande, muy bueno el aporte! 
Gracias


----------



## mauu (Dic 5, 2011)

Hice el programador y intente programar el pic 12f675 y no me anda :enfadado::enfadado:
La verdad ya me compre 2 pics. Ademas yo uso el IC-Prog prove de todas las formas y nada.... ( el Ic Prog lo tengo en la opcion windows xp/2000) porque yo tengo xp. Configure el puerto desde Panel de Control y todo pero no hay caso. 
Mi pregunta: estoy poniendo el pic en el zocalo correcto??? el zocalo es de  18 pines y lo coloco en los primero 8 como muestro en la foto.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 5, 2011)

el link de mensaje #84 muestra las disposiciones de los pines en los zocalos
has probado programando desde las salidas ICSP?


----------



## mauu (Dic 7, 2011)

Si ya intente, probe programar de todas las formas pero no hay caso... Tengo 2 dudas:

1- Los diodos que uso son los 1n4007 son lo mismo??? El de la electronica me dijo que si, que solo cambiaba la capacidad de los diodos

2- No hace falta tener el archivo P12F675.inc para programarlo no??? ( la libreria )


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 7, 2011)

mauu dijo:


> Si ya intente, probe programar de todas las formas pero no hay caso... Tengo 2 dudas:
> 
> 1- Los diodos que uso son los 1n4007 son lo mismo??? El de la electronica me dijo que si, que solo cambiaba la capacidad de los diodos
> 
> 2- No hace falta tener el archivo P12F675.inc para programarlo no??? ( la libreria )



Si tienes duda del software por que no usas el win pic 800


----------



## mauu (Dic 7, 2011)

si tamb lo instale pero tampoco me anda... :S


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 7, 2011)

Te digo entonces que te fijes en las pistas del pcb talbes hay una que no hace un buen contacto ya varias veces a  ocurrido eso que por soldadura fria o un microcorte como dicen muchos pase eso


----------



## mauu (Dic 7, 2011)

Pense en eso en un momento y estañe todas las pistas por las dudas pero nada... empiezo a creer que los pics tienen algo contra mi


----------



## XandroX (Dic 7, 2011)

Hace algo mas facil, decimos que problema especifico tenes, porque "no  anda" o "no graba" es muy general. Decinos cual es el problema  especifico, algun error al intentar cargar (son muy comunes), no te  detecta el pic?? te quema los pics?? si es asi, como sabes que te los  quema.
Como te dijeron usa el winpic800, q tiene una funcion de reconocer el  dispositivo y si mal no recuerdo tambien se puede hacer un testeo de las  tenciones en puntos especificos. De nuevo, decinos un poco mas  puntualmente cual es tu problema, porq sino vamos a tirar miles de  soluciones....

PD: respecto a las librerias, fijate bien si estas compilando bien, si tenes todo en su lugar, fijate algun libro o alguna guia...pero decinos cual es el problema puntual

Saludos


----------



## mauu (Dic 8, 2011)

Te paso a explicar: el archivo .hex lo baje de la pagina picproyect.com ( es el proyecto que tiene leds rgb y cambian los colores automaticamente) por lo que supongo que el archivo anda bien...
Cuando programo con el Ic-prog me tira el error 000h, cuando programo con el WinPic 800 no me detecta el hardware y si programo me tira el mismo error.
Pensé que seria el pic y compre otro pero tengo el mismo error, tambien probe con otra pc y sigue haciendo lo mismo, configure el puerto COM desde panel de control como se debe, probe todos los componentes del programador JDM Plus (uno por uno), y además antes me habia armado el jdm (de la pagina fullcustom) y otros que encontre por la red y con todos tengo el mismo error.
Cuando pruebo tensiones sobre el ICSP encuentro que los 13v sobre VPP y 5v sobre VDD.


----------



## XandroX (Dic 8, 2011)

Bueno, ahi cambia mucho la cosa, ese error 0000h es muy comun, fijate por el foro (aca por ejemplo--->https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/) y por miles de lugares mas, hay incontables lugares donde tratan ese error y como solucionarlo


----------



## mauu (Dic 8, 2011)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda, pero me voy a comprar el programador usb... No hay caso con los JDM


----------



## christian elric (Dic 14, 2011)

Una pregunta, el icsp ya lo busqe y no lo encontre y me dijeron los de las tiendas de electronica que no sabian que era,si me pudieran decir con que otro nombre lo puedo buscar o si lo puedo pedir en alguna pagina de internet ya que busque en mercado libre y tampoco lo encontre


Otra cosa, al meter la placa en cloruro ferroso me disuelve el cobre pero no se quedan las pistas marcadas solo queda un poco de tinta que se borra si le pasas el dedo saben aque se pueda deber???


----------



## mauu (Dic 14, 2011)

icsp es el NOMBRE de la pinera, son pines, nada mas....
con el otro asunto: comprate un buen fibron indeleble ( la marca edding es muy buena), y cuando lo dibujes le tenes que pasar dos veces el fibron sobre la pista para marcarlo bien, igual yo te recomiendo que hagas este circuito con el metodo de la placha


----------



## christian elric (Dic 16, 2011)

Gracias manu, ya lo ize con un marcador  y lo remarque bien y efectivamente quedo.

En cuanto a lo de los pines al rato lo voy a buscar asi.


----------



## BKAR (Dic 18, 2011)

christian elric dijo:


> ...
> En cuanto a lo de los pines al rato lo voy a buscar asi.



esto es lo que buscas?
ICSP


----------



## christian elric (Dic 19, 2011)

muchas gracias BKAR eso es lo que buscaba


----------



## mauu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola, queria decirles que arregle el programador JDM Plus y ahora parece que programa. El problema era que no le habia hecho el puente entre el diodo y el capacitor, ya que no habia visto los comentarios... 
Ah tambien queria pedirle si alguien tiene un programa simple que haga titilar un led para el pic 12f675, si lo tiene en .hex mejor porque no tengo el mplab instalado


----------



## mauu (Feb 17, 2012)

Ya conseguí el programa


----------



## lrzv09 (May 11, 2012)

hola hermanitos hice el programador pero ni si quiera me lo detecta el programa winpic800  ....me dice     ERROR -> EL hardware no responde



me  gustaria saber cuales son los voltajes de entrada y salida gracias espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## lubeck (May 11, 2012)

si no te lo detecta  no es tan grave, es decir, el winpic no es capaz de decir que no encuentra el hardware porque el programador no envia una informacion que identifique el programador como lo hace Windows cuando se conecta un dispositivo usb...



> me gustaria saber cuales son los voltajes de entrada y salida gracias espero me puedan ayudar





cuendo palomees vpp deben ser 12v aprox

cuando palomees el resto deben ser 5v


----------



## lrzv09 (May 11, 2012)

si hermano ya revise la configuracion y esta bien pero en las salidas me dan voltajes negativos  -5.6 v


----------



## lubeck (May 11, 2012)

esta mal armado en las salidas tienen que ser . en VPP aprox 0v o 12v, en Data y clock aprox 0v o 5v....

si son -5v probablemente se queme el pic porque no esta diseñado para aguantar  esas tensiones... ver electrical caracterist en la hoja de datos de cualquier pic...



aaahhh y la figura no la puse para que vieras la configuracion sino para que veas donde palomees el TEST y midas voltajes en tu programador...


----------



## Hamt (Jun 8, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, muy agradecido por todos los aportes que tanto nos han servido a todos los usuarios de este magnífico foro.

Les comento, desde hace dos días  llevo intentando hacer funcionar mi programador JDM, el cual fabriqué yo mismo basado en un esquemático encontrado en el foro, no recuerdo en que post, lo adjunto a continuación.

Me la he pasado leyendo y probando la gran mayoría de soluciones pero nada!, intento programar un *PIC16F84A*, ya probé con el IC-PRog (última versión) el cual me arroja el error de "error de verificación en 0000h", probé con el winpic y me dice "ERROR: Programming FAILED !":enfadado: luego de mostrar un montón de líneas como esta: "Verify Error: 000000: read 003FFF, wanted 003000", probé con el PICPgm Programmer pero no me detecta el PIC, y lo selecciono y todo de la lista desplegable, y lo borra y lo chequea si esta en blanco, pero al programar sale "verify errors ocurred!", luego monté este programador: 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=jdm+programmer&source=web&cd=7&ved=0CHkQFjAG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.instructables.com%2Fid%2FSimple-JDM-PIC-Programmer%2F&ei=hXvST__uH6X-6gGwxqynAw&usg=AFQjCNE5Si_uXqvq4HBK_sXkfnIDkx685g&cad=rja

Probé denuevo con el PICPgm Programmer y ya lo detecta solo, pero persiste el problema de "verify errors ocurred!".

Luego usé el WinPIC800 y lo mismo!, error de verificación. 

LO CURIOSO ES: Cuando leo el pIC y guardo el .hex generado por el PICPgm  y luego lo programo, lo hace sin problemas  (bueno, la mayoría de veces), es decir, leo el contenido del pic y el programa lo guarda en un archivo con extensión .hex, luego le doy abrir archivo, abro ese .hex y le doy programar y listo!, todo verde!, lo programa sin problemas en todos los programas. OTRO DATO CURIOSO: Usando el PICPgm desconecté el JDM, y luego le di  blank check y lo peor es que sale "device is blank!"  cómo es posible con el hardware desconectado!. Luego le dí en Verify y salió "verify successfull!" jajajaja entonces me dije, pero que  @*/-+* ´+``+. Lo único que he visto es que el pin MCLR al programar no supera los 4.7 voltios, y según lo que he leído, debe llegar a casi 12V. Luego monté el programador de Helder Guerra, el sencillo, pero tampoco, sale lo mísmo. 

Ya cambíe la configuración del COM1 a 2400 baudios, bit de datos=8, paridad=ninguno, 
bits de parada=1, control de flujo xon/xoff.

Adjunto los archivos en EAGLE, brd, sch y dos PDF con el PCB y el Silk screen.
También adjunto el plano del circuito que tengo ensamblado. Además de unas imágenes renderizadas del proyecto tal y como lo tengo ensamblado.
También el plano de Helder Guerra

De antemano muchas gracias por cualquier sugerencia.

La cosa es que además necesito programar el PIC18F2550 para armar mi PicKit2 Clone.

PD. Visité las siguientes páginas donde encontré muy buena info:

https://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/jdm_plus
http://r-luis.xbot.es/pic1/pic02.html
http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/picc.php
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm


----------



## Hamt (Jun 10, 2012)

Bueno, después de muchos intentos y revisadas a mi PCB, al cable serial y al puerto del PC, AL FIN! pude hacer andar mi progamador JDM, cuyo plano se adjuntó en los primeros post y que yo también subí. El problema era un diodo (condenado diodo!!!) que no era 1N4148 si no uno de 5.1V  No me di cuenta cuando lo soldé por que no vi la referencia del afán. Ya logré programar un generador de pulsos de 0.5 y 1 Hz con ayuda del CCS Compiler, Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## proghenyter (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola a todos, depues de dias de empezar a armar mi programador, no se si me equivoque al imprimir el diseño del PCB, imprimi el que decía Mirror y ahora que veo detenidamente las imágenes de otros creo que el mio quedo alreves  alguien me podria decir si esto está mal


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 25, 2012)

proghenyter dijo:


> Hola a todos, depues de dias de empezar a armar mi programador, no se si me equivoque al imprimir el diseño del PCB, imprimi el que decía Mirror y ahora que veo detenidamente las imágenes de otros creo que el mio quedo alreves  alguien me podria decir si esto está mal



Sip   , no te van a coincidir las patas de los IC´s


----------



## Scooter (Ago 25, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip   , no te van a coincidir las patas de los IC´s



Siempre los puedes soldar por el lado del cobre, aunque muy bonito no va a quedar.

Poned siempre palabras legibles y "soldaduras" "componentes", eso evita problemas, pensado que muhcas letras y signos son simétricas o casi simétricas.


----------



## proghenyter (Ago 26, 2012)

Bueno ya solde las patas por el cobre y todo, ya pobre el porgramador JDM y el Winpic800 y el IC-Prog lo reconecen y me detectan mi PIC 16F877A  pero el problema radica es que al intentar programar, el Winpic800 me dice: ERROR ->De escritura en dirección 0x000000 Escrito: 0x1683 Leído: 0x0000 
¿Que podría ser?
¿Cómo se que los voltajes estén bien (Vpp=13.5~14V Data Clock=5V)


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ago 26, 2012)

amigo que tan largo es el cable que utilizas a mi me paso igual, y recorte un poco el cable y pude programar el pic 18f2550


----------



## proghenyter (Ago 26, 2012)

Hola, el cable que uso es de 1m pero ya pobre conectando directamente el programador al puerto serial y sale lo mismo, el leído 0x0000 por lo menos ya no sale 0x3fff, voy a intenar usar el ICSP para ver si es el estampadao el que está mal saludos


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ago 26, 2012)

ok espero te funcione y si no te paso uno que arme en la misma carcasa de puerto serie y con ese me programe el el 18f2550 y me arme este que es usb trae llave selectora de voltaje y es de libre distribución
en la foto me toco usar un conector tipo b reciclado de una impresora pero funciona de pelos ahora me estoy haciendo el socalo zip 





todo el proceso del impreso lo hise con el metodo de serigrafia el que necesite mas info pego el enlace del post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/hacer-tu-propia-laca-foto-sensible-placas-sensibilizadas-20876/index11.html


----------



## proghenyter (Ago 26, 2012)

Nada no he logrado programr el pic, Alguien que me ayude  sólo logro detectar el pic pero no puedo grabar nada ya he intentado todo lo que he leido, como soluciono este Error: Escrito 0x163 leído 0x0000


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ago 26, 2012)

bueno amigo no desesperes en el intento mira arma este te sale en 3mil pesos los diodos son del tipo 1n4148




si no lo quieres montar en una placa perforada tambien sirve dentro de la misma carcasa del db9




espero te sirva la info y de esto se trata de errar y perseverancia para llegar al exito


----------



## proghenyter (Ago 28, 2012)

Y funciona para pic 16F877A?
Aparte.

He medio los voltajes del puerto seriel del PC y entre la pata 7 y la masa me da 10.9V , eso es sufiente para que el programador llegue a 13V ?


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ago 28, 2012)

ya armaste el que te pase ese te funciona perfectamente ya e programado varios pic´s con ese de puerto serie y efectivamente ese pic 16F877A lo soporta el JDM


----------



## proghenyter (Ago 28, 2012)

ivancho2043 dijo:


> ya armaste el que te pase ese te funciona perfectamente ya e programado varios pic´s con ese de puerto serie y efectivamente ese pic 16F877A lo soporta el JDM



No, no lo he armado hoy me prestaron un pickit 2 usb en la U y me di cuenta que el error 0x000000 da cuando el pic está dañado

No que lo pudo haber dañado si fue el programador o no se 
Me voy a tener que comprar otro 16F877A pero antes un 16F84A para hacer pruebas, ahora, no se si volver a armar el jdm o el que me pasaron,


----------



## ivancho2043 (Ago 28, 2012)

pues te recomiendo este que te pase trae un minimo de componentes y es muy economico a mi personalmete como dije anterior mente me funciono de pelos con ese programe el 18f2550 el 16f84A y un 18f4550


----------



## XeRo21lp (Jul 12, 2013)

hola amigos foreros quería comentarles que diseñe el circuito JDM plus, por lo general trato de realizar mis propios diseños jejejeje y así mismo diseñe el circuito en proteus de acuerdo al diagrama propuesto en el aporte, termine el circuito y lo puse a prueba todo bien pude leer un 16f84a pude borrar la información y pude verificar el PIC pero el problema vino cuando quise introducir un archivo .hex , me salió el fastidioso error de 00000h! mmmm tuve que verificar los pasos de corrección para ese tipo de problemas pero con todo lo que hice mmm no pude corregirlo, mmm quisiera que me ayuden a resolver este problemita jejejeje si no es mucha molestia. 

aqui las imagenes


----------



## XeRo21lp (Jul 28, 2013)

Buenas, aunque tuve algunos problemillas para poner en marcha el JDM plus lo pude lograr, primero con el IC prog y luego con el winpic800 pero ya pude grabar mi 18f2550 y ahora terminé de armar el pickit clone para no continuar con el dichoso problema del 0h000000 XD


----------



## BKAR (Jul 28, 2013)

XeRo21lp dijo:


> Buenas, aunque tuve algunos problemillas para poner en marcha el JDM plus lo pude lograr, primero con el IC prog y luego con el winpic800 pero ya pude grabar mi 18f2550 y ahora terminé de armar el pickit clone para no continuar con el dichoso problema del 0h000000 XD



mi primer 18f2550 lo programe en un art2003 via puerto paralelo..  especial para el susodicho
a grabar como loco con tu pickit!


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 9, 2013)

deberias aclarar que el archivo pdf que se tiene que imprimir no es el que dice mirror, sino el que dice normal.... ya gaste una placa envano :/ ...


----------



## XeRo21lp (Dic 9, 2013)

Es tu obligación revisar el circuito para ver si no están invertidas las pistas  pero errando se aprende, como dice Cacho: Si lo quemas aprendes, si no lo quemas no aprendes


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

como puedo saber si detecta o no el programador?? y como puedo saber que com es mi puerto serie?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 10, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedo saber si detecta o no el programador?


Dependiendo del programa que utilices para el programador JDM tendrá opciones de prueba de hardware.

Con IC-Prog puedes realizar una prueba de hardware verificando los voltajes en el programador.


Con WinPic800 puedes realizar una prueba de detección de hardware.
​


gusfavio dijo:


> ¿Y cómo puedo saber que com es mi puerto serie?


¿Cuantos puertos seriales físicos tiene tu PC?
Si tiene 1, tendrás COM1, si tiene 2, tendrás COM1 y COM2, etc.
Conecta el JDM al puerto que quieras o tengas y en el programa que uses seleccionas en que puerto lo conectaste.

Utiliza el Buscador y encontrarás más información sobre el funcionamiento del JDM.

Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

hola  ... gusfavio...bueno veo que te la pasas en moderacion...pero hasta... el amigo D@rkbytes... de da una mano...bueno tecuento que yo.de esto..no sse nada..pero absolutamente nada....recien empiezo...yyyy a ver elegi este programador porque es el cual consegui mas informacion dentro y fuera del foro......esta es mi cuarta placa diseñada y costruida por mi...y me refiero al soft.... lo que tendrias es que pensar ..... no aportas datos en tus consultas y NO USAS EL BUSCADOR....pues por mas que te respondamos..asi no vas aprender nunca..y te lo dice quien no sabe nada ....aca subo los pdf listos para  imprimir escala 1:! ..pero te puede pasar que la impresora este mal configurada....  la medida de la placa es 10 cmts X 4 CMTS (en realidad 3.95 ) hoy grabe mi primer pic ...fue el 18f2550..usando wimpic800....y no me salio a la primera...pero bueno.....si me preguntan por que...... no sabria decirles..... a nadie... de tanto cambiar configuraciones al azar parece que  di por casualidaden la que funciono..ademas me aparece el icono cuando graba en la barra de tareas...... yo no invente nada.....lo que hice... fue rediceñar la placa....las pistas eran muy finas..... las mias son mas gruesas....y lo saque de aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/482055/... GRACIAS arias887   por tu aporte me fue muy util... Ver el archivo adjunto 102581 Ver el archivo adjunto 102582 Ver el archivo adjunto 102583 tambien me gustaria que alguno que sepa.por favor..explique el funcionamiento del winpic800..porque tengo la ultima vercion y los tutos o  imagenes que consegui en el foro difieren unas de otras en la interfas grafica..(deben ser verciones anteriores )..y tambien del IC prog..(susede lo mismo..... gracias


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

me detecta el hardware segun lo que parece, en winpic800, le di la opcion de detectar dispositivo y lo detecta, pero me sale desconocido  a alguien le ha pasado? tengo windows 7 64 bits

incluso brilla el led al apretar esa opcion :S


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

a ver amigo gusfavio .... de que estas hablando.... que dispositivo... no te detecta .... que compu usas... ????????


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

pues en este momento tengo un 18f2550 conectado al jdm, y bueno lo conecto al puerto serie de mi compu, que al parecer es el com1, entro al win800pic y entro a configuracion>hardware y selecciono el JDM , me salgo de ahi y le doy en un botoncito que dice "Detectar Dispositivo" y el programador hace que brille por unos segundos el led, si le doy en com3 no pasa nada, asi que asi descubri que era el com1 el puerto serial, pero me sale DESCONOCIDO, estoy usando una de escritorio por supuesto


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

vamos por partes... antes que nada te vas al icono de "mi pc" en el escritorio..."click" boton izquierdo del raton y tevas a DEVICE MANAGER.... te fijas en la lista de dipositivos si aparece WIMPIC800 como aca  bueno eso por primero y lo segundo es que tenes que apagar y encender la maquina con la interfaz colocada. hasta ali verifica eso que te digo y seguimos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

listo, he hecho lo que dices y si me sale tal cual lo muestras


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

bueno ahora vamos a configurar el winpic800 para que te detecte el pic..coloque en la mia un pic18f2550 igual que vos y vamos aver que hace... buen apenas lo abri me detecto el pic como veras per te explico como se hace clickeas el boton asi Ver el archivo adjunto 102654 y luego el que esta debajo Ver el archivo adjunto 102655 fijate eso por ahora


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

bueno no se si me lo detecto jaja pero la primera vez que lo probe yo seleccione el pic de la lista, ahora no se si se quedara configurado asi o no, por que volvi a prender la compu y entre a winpic800 y ya estaba seleccionado el pic 18f2550 , supongo que lo habra detectado

pd: por cierto no se pueden ver dos imagenes que subiste


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

apurado¡¡¡¡¡ las estaba subiendo ¡¡¡¡¡¡....  bueno ahora te muestro como configurar la opciones..teneme paciencia capturo mis pantallas y las voy subiendo... paciencia...!!!!!!! no saques ni pongas la interfaz con la compu andando siempre apagada y verifica quel led este completamente apagado porque indica que los capacitores tienen carga y podes quemar el pic  ¡¡¡¡¡¡ vamoa configurar el hadware clickeas aqui  y luego buscas el jdm en la lista (flecha roja)..... luego lo guardas en la configuracion establecida (flecha azul ).... y luego le das aceptar el cambio ( flecha amarilla )..eso siempre que tengas seleccionado puerto com 1 (circulo rojo )  bueno fijate sitenes todo igual a esto


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

jajaja ok  espero

PD:listo tengo todo igual


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

bueno ahora vamos aconfigurar el soft clickas aqui  y luego te fijas en todas estas opciones ponelas igual y en cada una de ellas.. le das confirmar cambios         bueno hasta aqui fijate como lo tienes en tu compu


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

listo, hasta ahi he hecho todas esas opciones, excepto el que dice "asociar los acrchivos Hex con WinPic800" por que me sale error, ahora cierro el winpic800 y lo vuelvo a abrir y me empieza a verificar que dispositivo estoy usando y me sale esto

Abriendo COM1
Detectado -> DESCONOCIDO

pero incluso el led empieza a parpadear por un momento al empezar la verificacion


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

bueno ahora vas hacer asi.... con la interfaz colocada .... te vas a archivos de programa..y buacas la carpeta wimpic..y buscas el desintalador...lo desintalas por completo al programa...pero siempre con la JDM colocada..... reinicias la maquina y volves a instalar el programa con la JDM siempre colocada...y te fijas cuando aparece el icono de usb y el port  mientras se instala... tiene que tildarce solo los dos..reinicias y se acabo el problema...comenta que hace despues y vemos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

no se tildan :S, vos decis cuando se empiezan a instalar los driver no es cierto?? si es asi el port y el usb aparecen destildados :S

PD: a no no no no, espera ya se tildaron,al poner continuar jeje

PD: pero el problema persiste u.u , me sigue saliendo DESCONOCIDO


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

siiiiii asi se cargan..al poner continuar...una vez que se instalo  le das reiniciar ala compu... y con eso creo que se soluciona el problema


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

hice todos los pasos, y me seigue saliendo desconocido :/,he tratado de grabar el programa haber que pasa y me sale este error 


ERROR  de escritura en direccion 0x000000

Escrito 0xEF85   leido 0xFFFF


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

trata de capturar una pantalla.... para ver cual es la parte que te sale mal ....asi te ayudo.....volve a desintalar y instalar de nuevo pero deja todo como te lo pone el programa por default....creo que tengo idea de donde puede estar el error pero no lo puedo duplicar en mi maquina esto es parecido pero fijate las direcciones no son iguales  o mejor  subime  .hex y vemos si lo puedo grabar y vemo si me hace lo mismo


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

cargo el HEX y pongo programar y sale esto


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

bueno proba sacando el tilde a la casilla donde esta el circulo rojo i fijate que la direccion sea 0x00 donde esta el circulo verde


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

sip esta en esa direccion, tal y como lo muestras, ya lo tenia ahi, pero de todos modos lo puse, pero igual siguesin detectar


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 10, 2013)

si lo tenes que desestildar donde dice bloqueo de configuracin ..borra el pic fijate el detalle de las capturas mias alli a vos te sale al lado donde dice winpic800 v364h ques la misma vercion que la mia auto ID-4 y ami no me aparece  andate aca y desabilita dejalo en default Ver el archivo adjunto 102668


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 10, 2013)

ya lo hice, no hay caso, sigue sin querer programar, me sale el mismo error 

PD:encontre esta respuesta en internet 

"Yo tenía el mismo error y leí por internet que se debía a que el soft no podía calcular bien los retardos con los procesadores de dos o más núcleos. Simplemente reintenté la grabación un par de veces incluso reiniciando la PC y en una oportunidad funcionó bien."

alguien sabe acerca de esto?

estoy empezando a pensar que es por que tengo windows 7 64 bits

he comprobado el voltaje entre GND y VCC segun el diagrama publicado en  este post, del jdm plus, y me bota 6.6v .... eso es bueno?


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 14, 2013)

definitivamente nunca funciono , alguien conoce algun jdm que funcione bien? ya lo probe con un 18f2550, un 18f4550 y un 16f84a y ninguno reconocio tuve que hacer este circuito para programar el 18f2550



y funciono a la perfeccion, lo hice en la protoboard, al parecer este jdm plus no funciona en todas las computadoras, alguien conoce otro mas compatible y que funcione 100%?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 14, 2013)

hola aca ando.... de nuevo yo no se cuales el jdm que tenes..... pero el mio que hice de este post anda de locura...jejeje... muy bueno si podes mostrar cual .....te lo miro a ver si hay alguna falla


----------



## chepao (Dic 14, 2013)

no tendras alguno que sea USB??


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 14, 2013)

hola amigo chepao los que tengo son los queestan en el foro....peroesos nesesintan unchip programado....el jdmpls... no parael amigo gusfavio cuando el jdm no te reconose el pic es por esto y paso a mostrarte....  alli como veras la funcion de auto ide esta desabilitada...con esa configuracion hice las capturas...... Ver el archivo adjunto 102853 aca como vez lo detecta.... Ver el archivo adjunto 102854 ali me voy ala configuracion de hadware..destildo la casilla del circulo verde y marco la casilla del circulo rojo... cuando le doy confirmar los cambios... automaticamente vuelve a  marcar la casilla del sirculo verde..y se cierra la ventana...... ahora si yo le doy en detectar dispositivo flecha roja  Ver el archivo adjunto 102855 hace el analisis y me aparece asi... Ver el archivo adjunto 102856 como veras no lo detecta...y esto lo estoy haciendo con un pic en blanco y okm nunca antes programado.... bueno ahora voy a la configuracin del hradware de nuevo  y le saco la marca ala casilla del circulo verde.. el hacer eso me permite sacar la marca a la casilla del circulo rojo.... Ver el archivo adjunto 102857 como veras las dos estan sin marcar...alli le das de nuevo confirmar cambios...y sola se vuelve a marcar la casilla del circulo verde....ahora si quires confirmar que los cambios se realizaron ..vuelves a entrar en la configuracion harware..y te aparece asi... Ver el archivo adjunto 102858  ahora si le das en verificar el dispocitivo ..te aparecese asi... Ver el archivo adjunto 102859 osea que si lo detecta....como veras esa es la razon de por que aparece..el cartel de dispositivo desconocido... eso siempre y  cuando el programador funcione bien y este correctamente armado  ..bueno espero poder haberte ayudado..juan


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 15, 2013)

Es el mismo del post, los condensadores son de 25v las resistencias de medio watt y los diodos son 1n4007,  eso me dieron ya q no tenian del otro que indica el post, y los zener son de medio watt  si no me equivoco

las pistas ya estan probadas con el probador de continuidad para  ver si alguna esta tocando con otra, pero todo esta perfecto, a no ser que sean los diodos o algun otro componente de los que mencione


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 15, 2014)

como logro saber cuales pic son compatibles con este programador??


----------



## AG-1 (Ene 15, 2014)

Tenemos JDM para rato.
Aqui os dejo un enlace con algunas modificaciones para poder programar PIC no soportados por el JDM original, como pueden ser 16F1826, 16F1827, 16F1847 e encluso algunos LF como el 18F14K50:
http://www.analogicsensors.com/16F1827/16F1827.htm


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 15, 2014)

santiagovargas dijo:


> como logro saber cuales pic son compatibles con este programador??


En la lista de dispositivos del programa que uses aparecen los dispositivos que son soportados por el JDM.
Por ejemplo, en la lista del WinPic800 los dispositivos no soportados aparecen de color gris (Deshabilitados)


----------

